# 2.11.605.3



## Mr. Toad

Not sure if this was already posted but I was on the phone with Verizon tech support today on they said 2.11.605.3 was approved today. He did not know what it is and said they should be pushing it out very shortly. There were no release notes when I was talking to him.


----------



## furrito

Vzw tech support?


----------



## Mr. Toad

yes, getting another refurb phone.


----------



## dstu03

The ota is coming soon I would guess it won't be .3 tho


----------



## vinylfreak89

why don't you think it will be .3? .3 hasn't leaked yet... I didn't even know .3 existed until reading this (still not sure it exists)... do you mean .2?


----------



## Mr. Toad

I asked him twice and he said it was .3

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03

I was under the impresion from a close friend that we would see .5 very soon but maybe its coming as an update


----------



## vinylfreak89

i doubt they'd do an OTA of 2.11.605.3 and then 2.11.605.5... usually OTAs have a lot more increments than that


----------



## orcsbane13

Jcase tweeted to watch android police for what is "supposed" to be the ota

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfella

JCase (@TeamAndIRC) said via twitter that he has a build with radios CDMA: 1.48.00.0906w_1, LTE: 0.01.78.0906w_2. said "This should be the OTA." He is uploading it as we speak to Android Police. Build should be 2.11.605.3


----------



## Boostjunky

Wonder if voicemail notifications will work in the final release... One would hope!


----------



## fixxxer2012

i just want a better radio.


----------



## Mustang302LX

goodfella said:


> JCase (@TeamAndIRC) said via twitter that he has a build with radios CDMA: 1.48.00.0906w_1, LTE: 0.01.78.0906w_2. said "This should be the OTA." He is uploading it as we speak to Android Police. Build should be 2.11.605.3


Is that a new cdma/lte radio? MR3?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Mustang302LX said:


> Is that a new cdma/lte radio? MR3?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


cannot wait to try the new radio.


----------



## dirtyfingers

goodfella said:


> JCase (@TeamAndIRC) said via twitter that he has a build with radios CDMA: 1.48.00.0906w_1, LTE: 0.01.78.0906w_2. said "This should be the OTA." He is uploading it as we speak to Android Police. Build should be 2.11.605.3


He said it won't be til morning though


----------



## rufflez2010

"fixxxer2012 said:


> cannot wait to try the new radio.


It wont fix your non-existant connection problems on cm7.


----------



## jr4000watts90

rufflez2010 said:


> It wont fix your non-existant connection problems on cm7.


never know


----------



## vinylfreak89

actually there are known issues with 3g/4g switching in both AOSP roms and Sense roms with the latest leaked radio.


----------



## Quantify

vinylfreak89 said:


> actually there are known issues with 3g/4g switching in both AOSP roms and Sense roms with the latest leaked radio.


Yes, switching is known to be much better than earlier radios. Seriously... those of you with radio problems... it's not the radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xterra91

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...io-and-full-ruu-for-htc-thunderbolt/#download


----------



## goodfella

Here it is: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...d-rom-radio-and-full-ruu-for-htc-thunderbolt/


----------



## execute.method

Is anyone running the new radio yet?


----------



## Xterra91

4g signal full


----------



## jcastag

yup, so far so good. It is many builds higher than the last one that leaked.....hopefully they fixed the battery drain a bit and the data drops.


----------



## Veridor

So far so good on new radio with OMFGB. Here's hoping for improved battery life...


----------



## mrsmith35sg

And now I wait for a rom based off the newest leak.


----------



## BlackDobe

In the event anyone was wondering before they flashed the baseband version is *1.48.00.0906w_1, 0.01.78.0906w_2*. I didn't see it posted anywhere in my quick look so if it was I apologize for re-posting.


----------



## darkpark

i got the radios downloaded, but the main RUU is taking a while to download from megaupload. i'm going to flash the radios later, but i'm going to hold off on the RUU until others report on it and/or someone debloats it and converts it into a flashable rom.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

darkpark said:


> i got the radios downloaded, but the main RUU is taking a while to download from megaupload. i'm going to flash the radios later, but i'm going to hold off on the RUU until others report on it and/or someone debloats it and converts it into a flashable rom.


Running the new radios only, all is well.
View attachment 4380


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## furrito

Got voicemail notifications?


----------



## skinien

If you're rooted, do not flash the RUU or you will lose root. Wait for a rooted .3 ROM to come out.

Seems like a few people make this mistake every time.


----------



## fixxxer2012

i just installed the new radio, we shall see how it goes. had alot of 4g/data issues with .802.


----------



## ssethv

skinien said:


> If you're rooted, do not flash this. Wait for a rooted .3 ROM to come out.


why, I am rooted and I just flashed it and it is working great. Why should we not flash??? The least you could do is provide an explanation. You come on this thread and tell people not to flash if they are rooted we need a reason as to your thoughts!!!


----------



## skinien

Before and after speed tests from the same exact location. Done on speakeasy.net:

Last leaked radio (dn/up):
1) 16.8/4.24
2) 15.35/4.36
3) 14.8/4.45

.3 radio:
1) 20.48/4.74
2) 14.41/4.36
3) 17.67/4.50


----------



## skinien

ssethv said:


> why, I am rooted and I just flashed it and it is working great. Why should we not flash??? The least you could do is provide an explanation. You come on this thread and tell people not to flash if they are rooted we need a reason as to your thoughts!!!


Did you lose root? And the _least_ I can do is provide a warning; which I did.


----------



## ssethv

skinien said:


> Did you lose root?


No. I did not lose root I only flashed the zip not the full RUU.


----------



## skinien

ssethv said:


> No. I did not lose root I only flashed the zip not the full RUU.


Ah, I meant the RUU, not the radio. I'll edit my post.


----------



## goodfella

furrito said:


> Got voicemail notifications?


Anyone?


----------



## fixxxer2012

so far soo good on this radio.


----------



## ssethv

goodfella said:


> Anyone?


someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the radio has nothing to do with you receiving voicemail notification. It is a known bug with most gingerbread sense related roms


----------



## goodfella

Yup, same here. Anyone know if the voicemail notifications have been fixed?


----------



## goodfella

I know that. Just wanting to know if someone can confirm after flashing RUU


----------



## furrito

ssethv said:


> someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the radio has nothing to do with you receiving voicemail notification. It is a known bug with most gingerbread sense related roms


Yeah, but someone must be flashing the whole RUU. If so, would be nice to know if VM notifications are finally working.


----------



## thisismalhotra

goodfella said:


> Yup, same here. Anyone know if the voicemail notifications have been fixed?


Thats all I want to know, VM notifications will seal the deal for me.


----------



## ssethv

furrito said:


> Yeah, but someone must be flashing the whole RUU. If so, would be nice to know if VM notifications are finally working.


I would bet money that voicemail notifications will still not work, this is not an official radio or RUU, it is only a 'Leak' and a newer radio. Again I could be wrong but all of the past leaks have not worked for voicemail notification yet. I truly hope that I am wrong about this, and if somebody does flash the whole RUU and not just the radio I hope they post the results about this here


----------



## DeTard

I can confirm that while the Megaupload link does give you a file named 2.11.605.2, it truly is 2.11.605.3. Already downloaded, extracted, and checked build.prop. Also the MD5 checks out too, so there's that.


----------



## goodfella

ssethv said:


> I would bet money that voicemail notifications will still not work, this is not an official radio or RUU, it is only a 'Leak' and a newer radio. Again I could be wrong but all of the past leaks have not worked for voicemail notification yet. I truly hope that I am wrong about this, and if somebody does flash the whole RUU and not just the radio I hope they post the results about this here


Well this leak has been hinted by jcase to be the ota, and the updated radios is a good sign. Hopefully someone can give us confirmation on this


----------



## JoeyDVDZ

Downloading as well, but for me it shows up as 605.3, so I guess that whomever posted it fixed the file name. So.... aside from no root, can anyone actually confirm/deny the existence of VM notifications? And are there any substantial differences between this build and 605.2?


----------



## goodfella

JoeyDVDZ said:


> Downloading as well, but for me it shows up as 605.3, so I guess that whomever posted it fixed the file name. So.... aside from no root, can anyone actually confirm/deny the existence of VM notifications? And are there any substantial differences between this build and 605.2?


Newer radio


----------



## JoeyDVDZ

goodfella said:


> Newer radio


So if I flash the radio, I can leave the rest of my Bamf Forever 1.0.6 alone? I believe it's running on 605.2 right now.


----------



## goodfella

Yup, i'm running the 2.11.605.3 radio on the latest Forever ROM with no problems


----------



## conazo

Quick question, im trying to flash the radio only, which are 2 files, CDMA and LTE which one do i flash first???


----------



## ssethv

JoeyDVDZ said:


> Downloading as well, but for me it shows up as 605.3, so I guess that whomever posted it fixed the file name. So.... aside from no root, can anyone actually confirm/deny the existence of VM notifications? And are there any substantial differences between this build and 605.2?


it is a newer radio, and with a newer radio comes the possibility of quicker switching between 3g and 4g signal, also there is the possibility of better battery life. I am just trying this to see if battery life is better than the 802 radio, if not, then I am going back to the 802 radio


----------



## goodfella

conazo said:


> Quick question, im trying to flash the radio only, which are 2 files, CDMA and LTE which one do i flash first???


The link in the op has them in one file. Just rename the zip to PG05IMG and flash in bootloader


----------



## mikeinrichmond

skinien said:


> If you're rooted, do not flash the RUU or you will lose root. Wait for a rooted .3 ROM to come out.
> 
> Seems like a few people make this mistake every time.


For those interested in trying this out but maintaining root, Team BAMF just put this up on their site, stock 605.3, debloated, and rooted..

http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/2016-GB-2.11.605.3-Debloat-Stock-Rooted?p=35135


----------



## conazo

goodfella said:


> The link in the op has them in one file. Just rename the zip to PG05IMG and flash in bootloader


Thanks Buddy! also do you know if i will loose root if i flash the radio only?


----------



## skaforey

"conazo said:


> Thanks Buddy! also do you know if i will loose root if i flash the radio only?


No, flashing the radio only will keep your root


----------



## conazo

skaforey said:


> No, flashing the radio only will keep your root


Thanks for quick response


----------



## orcsbane13

VM notifications still not working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421

orcsbane13 said:


> VM notifications still not working.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sigh......

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

So is the new radio better and are you getting better battery life?


----------



## jam7516

Has anyone flashed the radio on Bamf Soab v 0.5?


----------



## john_from_ict

I just installed the radio on SOAB preview...so far so good.


----------



## jam7516

Have you seen any improvements?


----------



## rufflez2010

"vinylfreak89 said:


> actually there are known issues with 3g/4g switching in both AOSP roms and Sense roms with the latest leaked radio.


no real issues here. There is the visual, but never any dropped downloads when switching from 4G area to 3G area and vise-versa. I live in a border area and dont get 4G in my apartment, but I do just about everywhere else (including the subway across the street). I don't have my phone constantly switching when there is an actual data transmission in progress (i.e. tethering at said subway restaurant). I truly believe its something in the RIL telling the radio to ping the towers more often than it would on a sense based ROM.


----------



## rufflez2010

"jam7516 said:


> Have you seen any improvements?


Radio is rubbish for me on minibamf. Speeds are less than half of what they were using speakeasy.net and speedrest is giving me network communication errors


----------



## Ianxcom

Really fast 3g/4g switching


----------



## watson387

I just flashed the new radio. I'll post experience with it tomorrow.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I'm pretty happy with the radio so far; I'm getting 3G at my house where I usually get 1X, and battery seems to be the same as the .802 (which was good for me).


----------



## Ratzinc

Ran five speed tests in the EXACT same spot in my house with both radios (the second latest leaked one and this new one). Overall they both reached the same max speed, however the old radio's avg was 14.4, new radio avg'd 17 mbps. Old radio upload avg 1.92, new radio 2.5. Once again, no top speed difference, but a consistency difference.


----------



## jam7516

Just flashed it looks to be pretty good so far


----------



## jam7516

So I just looked at my software version and it doesnt say .605.3 it still says .605.0 did it not flash?


----------



## villae81

"jam7516 said:


> So I just looked at my software version and it doesnt say .605.3 it still says .605.0 did it not flash?


Did you flash the radio or the ruu


----------



## Spaniard85

Flashed it, currently running Bamf Forever 1.0.6. Everything seems great so far. Too early to really tell about battery, but things are looking better already.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Couldn't charge on mine! The drain was so fast that it went down while on the charger. Dropped like a rock even while in my pocket.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne

SomeGuyDude said:


> Couldn't charge on mine! The drain was so fast that it went down while on the charger. Dropped like a rock even while in my pocket.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You have issues, son, if you drain faster than you charge. Might want to check and see if the hamster is dead in your breaker box.


----------



## ssethv

Adrynalyne said:


> You have issues, son, if you drain faster than you charge. Might want to check and see if the hamster is dead in your breaker box.


Lol....

Sent from my SHIFTS3NS3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Adrynalyne said:


> You have issues, son, if you drain faster than you charge. Might want to check and see if the hamster is dead in your breaker box.


Gonna re flash, see if the problem was just a fluke.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387

Adrynalyne said:


> You have issues, son, if you drain faster than you charge. Might want to check and see if the hamster is dead in your breaker box.


Lmfao!

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Ratzinc

Try rebooting while plugged in


----------



## Mustang302LX

New radio seems better for me so far. I have 2-3 bars (out of 4) now vs the 1 I typically see. Will continue to monitor.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Bill3508

New radio is working fine for me on synergy 255. Too early to tell on batt.


----------



## jam7516

villae81 said:


> Did you flash the radio or the ruu


I flashed the Radio


----------



## CheetahHeel

Had a couple data drops right after flashing radio. Since then it's been solid. Can't report on battery since i'm running almost everything to drain for a recal.

Thanks to those responsible for grabbing the leak and making the flashable packages.


----------



## offcerclancy

No decernible issue after flashing. I find the change from 3g to 4g and vice versa a bit slow- at least initially. I can't seem to be able to break 18.25/4.25 on Speakeasy.


----------



## madjokeer

Boostjunky said:


> Wonder if voicemail notifications will work in the final release... One would hope!


Use youmail free from market

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

The new radios seem to hold signal a bit better for me compared to the OTA MR2.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Did some formatting of various caches, re-flashed the kernel (Imo's latest), but although the data seems more steady, the battery drain is heavier than before. Overnight I lost about 20% whereas I lost maybe 5% before.


----------



## fordtheriver

SomeGuyDude said:


> Did some formatting of various caches, re-flashed the kernel (Imo's latest), but although the data seems more steady, the battery drain is heavier than before. Overnight I lost about 20% whereas I lost maybe 5% before.


Have you tried with just the stock kernal? I haven't been having a lot of luck on battery life with Imo's kernals lately.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Back on Tiamat for a bit, actually. If it's no go, I'll go back to stock.


----------



## razor2006

madjokeer said:


> Use youmail free from market


Better yet, use Google Voice.


----------



## tanknspank

razor2006 said:


> Better yet, use Google Voice.


This. Absolutely love gvoice.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

i do not believe this is the OTA.


----------



## fixxxer2012

razor2006 said:


> Better yet, use Google Voice.


yeah google voice is 10x better than the stock vvm but i hope htc can get this fixed before the OTA. i will say the new radio kicks some butt, im getting great speeds.


----------



## razor2006

"fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah google voice is 10x better than the stock vvm but i hope htc can get this fixed before the OTA. i will say the new radio kicks some butt, im getting great speeds.


They will, there's no way in hell they'd ship an OTA without working voicemail notifications. That'd be just idiocy on their part. Then again... lol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## R1Lover

Rom runs great and radio as well....  looks like it will be the OTA... no issues I can find at all....


----------



## R1Lover

threads merged... we don't really need two of them


----------



## yellowj704

"SomeGuyDude said:


> Back on Tiamat for a bit, actually. If it's no go, I'll go back to stock.


Wait, you're using a tiamat kernel with a GB rom? I thought they were strictly AOSP


----------



## Cblox

"yellowj704 said:


> Wait, you're using a tiamat kernel with a GB rom? I thought they were strictly AOSP


Could be talking about just the radio.


----------



## Jayalanferguson

I flashed the new radio everything a little better except battery.thunderbolt cm7


----------



## hopesrequiem

It holds an amazing signal. I have extended battery so i wouldn't notice. Been on for 8 hours on 4g with over an hour screen time and streamed music for 2 hours and I'm at 85%. So it can't be that bad of a radio


----------



## JFMFT

I've had great success with this new radio compared to MR2.5 leaked radio. Running CM7. Better battery (a bit) and way more reliable signal and no more signal drops!


----------



## Jayalanferguson

I have to agree. After the new radio, I scaled down everything from CPU to all programs running. I turned off my 4g and even though my battery read near dead it stayed on and continued to work with VM notifications. Even though I have auto sync off, for almost 6 hrs! Plus the 45 minutes of initial drain time, graphed at a 45° downward. None of the battery was used due to lost signal. I have too many apps with wake lock permissions. Even Google maps which I repeatedly kill will turn itself on,including GPS! My phone never truly sleeps. I'd be tired too. I've wiped battery stats more than I can count. But with a reading of 15% still functioning, I'll reboot and my battery will read anywhere from 80% to 97% before spirally straight down again. I can reboot over and over and it appears to charge my phone? I've been in the Droid game since before the official release of the OG milestone. With a little help from some personal friends that work for VZW. I rooted and grabbed CM before it was cool when it was more like a 75% chance of bricking. This thing has come a long way in a considerably short period of time with no end in sight! Thanks to all that have been posting although I've not been heard the wisest man says the least. I recognize all the developers and have followed them with a passion. Droid rocks and "iwon't" turn back! Koush,Slayher,Chingy to name a few you are the Gods of this community! You influence more people than you guys will ever truly know. I'm sure there are as many silent, as I have been,as there are overly opinionated. My tribute to the Droid Brotherhood!


----------



## hopesrequiem

"Jayalanferguson said:


> I have to agree. After the new radio, I scaled down everything from CPU to all programs running. I turned off my 4g and even though my battery read near dead it stayed on and continued to work with VM notifications. Even though I have auto sync off, for almost 6 hrs! Plus the 45 minutes of initial drain time, graphed at a 45° downward. None of the battery was used due to lost signal. I have too many apps with wake lock permissions. Even Google maps which I repeatedly kill will turn itself on,including GPS! My phone never truly sleeps. I'd be tired too. I've wiped battery stats more than I can count. But with a reading of 15% still functioning, I'll reboot and my battery will read anywhere from 80% to 97% before spirally straight down again. I can reboot over and over and it appears to charge my phone? I've been in the Droid game since before the official release of the OG milestone. With a little help from some personal friends that work for VZW. I rooted and grabbed CM before it was cool when it was more like a 75% chance of bricking. This thing has come a long way in a considerably short period of time with no end in sight! Thanks to all that have been posting although I've not been heard the wisest man says the least. I recognize all the developers and have followed them with a passion. Droid rocks and "iwon't" turn back! Koush,Slayher,Chingy to name a few you are the Gods of this community! You influence more people than you guys will ever truly know. I'm sure there are as many silent, as I have been,as there are overly opinionated. My tribute to the Droid Brotherhood!


You know the more you kill an app, the more battery you waste right? You probably have a app that uses location hence why maps keeps starting. So killing it constantly, or killing any app is a huge waste of time and battery. Killing apps makes your phone run worse, there have been a lot of posts about this recently. And still people kill apps and complain about battery

Edit: not trying to be mean, I just hate app killers lol


----------



## pklissas

Well somehow I managed to screw something up with the different RUU's and have flashed the stock NO S-OFF (AndroidPolice_PG05IMG_Mecha_2.11.605.3) anyone know a way I can uncluster this? Get back S-OFF?

Any help would be appreciated!

Rem


----------



## mikeinrichmond

pklissas said:


> Well somehow I managed to screw something up with the different RUU's and have flashed the stock NO S-OFF (AndroidPolice_PG05IMG_Mecha_2.11.605.3) anyone know a way I can uncluster this? Get back S-OFF?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Rem


Revolutionary worked fine on RUU ver 605.2, hopefully will work for ya on 605.3..Here's the Wiki:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HTC_Thunderbolt


----------



## pklissas

Thank you Mikeinrichmond will give that a try...keep your fingers crossed I don't brick the damn thing!


----------



## Drootz

So I must be doing something wrong.....but I am doing what I did last time to flash 1.70

D/l radio renamed to PG05IMG.zip and not zip zip
Flashed Radio's no problem.

Have those up and running fine....

Then grabbed RUU 2.11.605.3 md5 matches. renamed to same PG05IMG.zip
Now when I try to flash 2.11.605.3 it goes through the checks etc in HBOOT but doesn't give me the push Vol. up to install or Vol down not to install. It just goes straight back to HBOOT Fastboot etc list....

Any ideas of what step I am missing.....I know everyone says to wipe this and that but last time when I went to 1.70 I just wiped dalvik and ruu flashed just fine. Any ideas?

I was using this RUU link http://www.htcthunderbolt4g.com/htc...breadrockv1-0-v1-1-(newest-gingerbread-leak)/
since it was the only stock rooted ruu I could find....

Happy to use another Fully stock just rooted RUU if anyone has one.


----------



## villae81

Did you remove the old one you just flashed?


----------



## Drootz

yes removed the radio and then put the ruu on base of sdcard and did same steps of installing but after it goes through the file I should get the push vol up to update or down to not update. But I don't get that choice it just drops to the hboot, fastboot etc list....

It goes into
hboot 
sd checking...
loading...[pg05diag.zip]
no image!
loading...[pg05img.ngb]
no image or wrong image!
loading... [pg05img.zip]

parsing...pg05img.zip

then goes back to
hboot

fastboot
recovery fact. reset
simlock
etc......


----------



## villae81

"Drootz said:


> yes removed the radio and then put the ruu on base of sdcard and did same steps of installing but after it goes through the file I should get the push vol up to update or down to not update. But I don't get that choice it just drops to the hboot, fastboot etc list....


I maybe mistaken but I think you downloaded a rom so it has to be flashed through recovery


----------



## Drootz

as in using the Rom manager to install from reboot into CWM and install as a zip?
or as in use Hboot then go down to recovery?


----------



## villae81

"Drootz said:


> as in using the Rom manager to install from reboot into CWM and install as a zip?
> or as in use Hboot then go down to recovery?


Either way as long as you get to recovery. If you don't feel comfortable doing that there's a thread here that has a link to a ruu I think


----------



## villae81

Try this: http://minus.com/mlUermvEC


----------



## gsxraddict

Drootz said:


> as in using the Rom manager to install from reboot into CWM and install as a zip?
> or as in use Hboot then go down to recovery?


Those are rooted ruu's flash in recovery..if you had the full stock unrooted ruu you'd flash that in hboot. Boot into recovery and install it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pklissas

MikeinRichmond can't thank you enough Revolutionary worked and got me back to S-OFF....THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Drootz

Ok will give that a go and see what happens

Sweet that worked thanks guys for the help!


----------



## gsxraddict

Drootz said:


> Ok will give that a go and see what happens
> 
> Sweet that worked thanks guys for the help!


No problem sir

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayalanferguson

I get what you say. Believe me no offense taken. I don't use an app killer. I'm just curious why my phone reads 2% battery for hours and when I reboot it will read 97% again and again. I've reset battery stats both plugged in and unplugged while fully charged. Yet my battery usage has a 45° straight down. At a rate of 45 minutes?!?! Any ideas?!?! And also props to pro tek!!! You rock!!!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums 
Going to my Thunderbolt running CM7


----------

